# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Beginnen met een kuur

## keirsschieter

Hey

Ik ben nu al zo'n jaar aan het trainen. Ik ben tevreden met de resultaten die ik tot nu toe bereikt heb. Maar de laatste tijd heb ik zo het gevoel dat mjn prestaties zo ongeveer gelijk blijven. Een dokter of mijn ouders zouden nu zeggen: trainen is een kwestie van tijd en inspanning. En dat weet ik ook wel. Maar toch zou ik graag een keer een kuur doen. Zodat ik eens een duwte in de rug krijg en eens snel resultaat krijg. Nu heb ik daar wel enkele vragen bij. Eerst en vooral hoe kom je aan het spul. Ik heb wel enkele connecties die aan alles kunnen geraken maar ik weet niet goed wat ik moet vragen. Voor zover ik weet kan je hormonen of deca's kopen. Hormonen zouden dus je lichaam onmiddelijk opboosten maar het is eigenlijk meer de bedoeling van meer spierkracht te kweken daarom zou ik opteren voor deca's. Maar als i daarnaar vraag, krijg ikdan het spul? krijg ik dan het voorschrift om het te halen bij de dokter? en vooral, hoe weet ik welk spul ik in handen heb? Het is mijn eerste keer, welk spul zou goed zijn voor mij? Ik wil snel resultaat, maar ik wil het aantal keer beperken zodat ik geen maand bezig ben. Het toedienen moet dus een injectie in mijn bil zijn? Daarvoor heb ik al iemand gevraagd die voldoende ervaring heeft. 

Ik weet het zijn een hoop vragen, maar ik wil niet dat er iets fout gaat. yuuuuuuuu

----------


## snipper

Als je het over "het spul" hebt, klinkt het nogal illegaal...

Dus ik denk dat je dan je advies in andere kringen moet zien te krijgen. En je zegt dat je niet wilt dat er iets fout gaat, maar met allerlei rotzooi in je lichaam vraag je daar natuurlijk wel een beetje om.

Spieren zijn natuurlijk best leuk, maar denk eerst eens aan je gezondheid. 
Trainen is het beste, dan heb je je spieren tenminste ook echt verdiend.

Maar als ik je verkeerd begrijp, en je hebt het niet over de dingen waar ik aan dacht, sorry dan.

Groetjes

----------


## Keano

hallo,

om veilig te gebruiken moet je eerst iemand hebben die er wat vanaf weet!
Vergeet niet dat dit niet zomaar iets is!

Ik hoor je praten over deca's en hormone maar dat is niet waar je naar opzoek als je gaan meer kracht wil hebben.....

Zoek naar Boldone gecombineerd met sustanon of test enathate en doe even wat onderzoek voordat je zomaar wat in spuit!

groetjes

----------

